# Is this a Amazon Narrow Leaf?



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

I bought some plants today labeled as Amazon Narrow Leaf, but when I look at online images they seem to look a little different.

What plant is this?


----------



## littlecich (Apr 12, 2008)

Jag1980 said:


> I bought some plants today labeled as Amazon Narrow Leaf, but when I look at online images they seem to look a little different.
> 
> What plant is this?


I believe it is. I have what looks like th same plant. I purchased it as Echinodorus amazonicus, Amazon Sword. It has narrow leaves and the info I found says that it will stay smaller if given less room, no CO2 and limited nutrients.

Here's a link to some info for it. http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=84


----------

